# Reactivation



## Holy-Ryu (Mar 21, 2015)

If you get deactivated, are you banned for life? If you get reactivated, does your 5star rating resets?


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

You can apply again only after reincarnation


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Usually if you take a class you can go back. No, your rating will not be reset to five stars.


----------

